# My hypo holdbacks



## Herpetology (May 6, 2020)

#4 (photo was bad  )and #11 looking the goods


----------



## Pythonguy1 (May 6, 2020)

Crikey! Those bredli's are stunners Herptology! No wonder you're holding them back!
Also, what does hypo mean?


----------



## WizardFromAus- (May 6, 2020)

Nice mate! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpetology (May 6, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Crikey! Those bredli's are stunners Herptology! No wonder you're holding them back!
> Also, what does hypo mean?


Means hypomelanistic which means *reduced* black, doesn’t mean complete removal of black. Some will argue that no black means hypo, but definition says a reduced black pigment

In this case how ever, as they are line bred from little amount of black breeding pair, these 2 indeed have 0 black which makes them “A grade” which is very very little to absolutely no black


Not to be confused with _hypermelanistic_ which means increased black pigment


----------



## Pythonguy1 (May 6, 2020)

Okay, thanks for clearing that up Herptology. 
Man, those are beauties!


----------



## Herpetology (May 7, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Okay, thanks for clearing that up Herptology.
> Man, those are beauties!


no worries


----------



## Pythonguy1 (May 7, 2020)

I want one now.


----------



## mrkos (May 8, 2020)

Nice to see some pure bredli getting produced they will grow into nice adults for sure


----------



## Herpetology (May 8, 2020)

mrkos said:


> Nice to see some pure bredli getting produced they will grow into nice adults for sure


Thanks mate, I was talking to a few big breeders and they were all telling me it’s quite hard to find a good pure hypo that hasn’t been mixed with this and that


----------



## reptileandsodaz (May 9, 2020)

nicei wish i had a snake like that


----------

